

King's Assembly is now wireless – a keyboard, mouse, and joystick in one - chetan51
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/70308014/kings-assembly-a-computer-mouse-full-of-awesome/posts/792935

======
phaus
I was cautiously optimistic about this device until they made it wireless.
Now, I'm worried that it won't be responsive enough for its intended use,
gaming.

